# Clamping Edge Joined Top



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

I will be joining 2x8x 5ft barn lumber to form a table top. Other than gluing and clamping do I need a support underneath the table top that would be perpendicular to the top? The legs form a "U" so will only provide support on the outer two planks. Secondly, how many clamps do I need? Should I clamp every 12" or is that overkill?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Cibula,
Welcome to the forum. That sounds like a fairly beefy top you are making. I would make a couple of supports underneath. You can slot the holes and use screws and washers to allow for movement. Clamps every 12" would be fine. You can never have too many. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

Would wood or some sort of a steel brace be better for underneath? I was thinking of a thin strip of steel that could be recessed, but if there were other ideas I'd be open to them.

I know I've asked this before, but given the size and weight of the wood is it okay to just glue and clamp or would I need a spline joint or biscuits/dowels?

I'm guessing my table will turn out similar to this one. Same legs and similar wood. Just to give you an idea.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you could find a piece of material indentical to the legs that would be find between the legs.

Otherwise a "U" channel recessed into the area between the two legs would be find.

George


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

Would something like a weldable steel bar work? 
I guess I don't know how much support I'll need. I've been told to simply glue and clamp and that will suffice. Do I just need something to tie the boards together underneath or will I need something to carry to load?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

CIb,
After looking at the pic you posted, why don't you just make the u-shaped legs into a complete square, or weld a piece of flat stock thick enough to be supportive (maybe 3/16" x the width of the legs) to the top of your leg assy. If you wanted, you could recess the steel plate into the bottom of the top, but I don't think I would bother. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

That would work. I'm not a welder, so I don't know how I would complete that part of it. Maybe I could attach the flat stock in some other way and then attach to the top.







Here is a look at the legs.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10115519

Could I lay a piece of square tubing (3/4") or flat stock as you mentioned on top of the legs and then attach both to the top?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Cib,
I looked at the legs and it looks like the round plate on top is big enough to lay a piece of flat stock across or square stock like you mentioned. Just drill some holes in both and fasten to the underside.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

I know I'm hijacking my own thread, but is there any clamps to use or that you would recommend. I found some ratcheting ones and just the plain old threaded ones. Maybe they're both comparable??

Also, I have some Titebond, but see that there are different Titebond products. Do I stay with regular or go with II or III?


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Cib,
> I looked at the legs and it looks like the round plate on top is big enough to lay a piece of flat stock across or square stock like you mentioned. Just drill some holes in both and fasten to the underside.
> Mike Hawkins


I don't have a drill press. Could I drill a hole in it with a hand drill? 

The other option is to get a square aluminum stock, or recess a piece of flat stock and and mount the legs over top of the steel. Any ideas?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Cib,
You could drill the holes with a hand drill. Get either a set or the indivual bit from dewalt. The titanium bullet tips drill well in steel. Mark out your holes, centerpunch them, use a little oil, and drill at a slow speed. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

